# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Agricultores sureños cuentan con equipos para análisis de suelos y agua de riego

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Arequipa, nov. 19 (ANDINA).-* Con la finalidad de mejorar la producción agrícola y el nivel de vida de los hombres del campo del sur del país, la oficina zonal de AgroRural de Arequipa, Moquegua y Tacna adquirió seis microlaboratorios para el análisis de suelos y aguas de riego de las zonas altoandinas de esta parte del país.  
Felipe Gonzales, jefe zonal de la entidad, precisó que los kits fueron adquiridos con dinero de la Cooperación Internacional Japonesa (JBIC III), que proporcionó 7,355 nuevos soles para la compra de cada equipo. 
Los kits adquiridos son tres para suelos y tres para aguas, los mismos que cuentan con sus respectivos implementos para hacer los análisis que permitirán al agricultor conocer la fertilidad de los suelos para la instalación de sus cultivos agrícolas, y poder aplicar la dosis de nutrientes adecuados. 
Mientras que con el análisis de agua, el hombre del campo podrá conocer la calidad del recurso hídrico y saber si es apropiada o no para su sembrío, comentó el funcionario. 
Los microlaboratorios se instalaron en las agencias zonales de AgroRural de Castilla y Caylloma, en el departamento de Arequipa, así como en la sede de la provincia moqueguana General Sánchez Cerro. 
Gonzales señaló que los agricultores de las zonas altas del sur del país podrán acceder a estos servicios a costos módicos y de manera sencilla.Temas similares: BOMBA DE IRRIGACION BOMBEO POR ASPERSION PARA RIEGO HASTA 60 MTS ALTURA IMPULSOR Y ESTRUCTURA DE FIERRO 9,5KW 13 HP ECONOMIZA AGUA Y MANO DE OBRA ( MEJOR AL RIEGO POR INUNDACION O POR SURCOS ) Artículo: Agricultores ya cuentan con sistema de consulta del impacto agroclimático en el país Riego de palta hass con agua de estanques de peces de agua dulce Casi 500 mil agricultores de siete regiones ya cuentan con seguro agropecuario por S/. 220 millones Minag aprobó reglamento para promover uso racional de suelos y optimizar beneficios económicos

----------

